Ask HN: What are good books on English grammar? - __e__
======
neeeeees
If you're looking for something more entertaining than a reference-type
grammar book, I'd recommend Dreyer's English.

([https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/232363/dreyers-
engl...](https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/232363/dreyers-english-by-
benjamin-dreyer/))

